# My Current Situation (What to do?)



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Most union electricians are construction electricians. We only hire through the union hiring hall, so you would not be able to start at a contractor then become a union member, it is the other way around.

Your best bet it so submit an application at your local hall and talk with the training director to find out what your options might be.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds like the OP might be a pretty squared away guy to get that far in the hiring process.
They did toss his due to his driving record. With that said, they need to find a way to exclude people from the pack. They used his driving record on him. It would be something about everyone except the person actually hired. 
Don't let it get you down. 
With that said, if you have an opportunity to get an education in the engineering field and can actually become a PE, that would be quite a door opener.
You might interview very well and get far in the local apprenticeship process.
I don't thing the few here on this forum that have at least a BA or BS would say that an education has set them back.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Ironic that a contingent of the oilocracy, the most clandestine influence in world politics, should wish their hires squeaky clean.....

~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Ironic that a contingent of the oilocracy, the most clandestine influence in world politics, should wish their hires squeaky clean.....
> 
> ~CS~


more than likely, they just don't want to have the liability of bad drivers working for them (can you say Valdez)


----------



## pflope (Jun 25, 2014)

eejack said:


> Most union electricians are construction electricians. We only hire through the union hiring hall, so you would not be able to start at a contractor then become a union member, it is the other way around.
> 
> Your best bet it so submit an application at your local hall and talk with the training director to find out what your options might be.


Yeah, that's the plan. It looks like you're in the same local I'd be applying to. I have a friend's father who works out of the 164 and when everything slowed down he went to the refinery. My only concern is the high school transcripts. I messed around in high school and despite being a (somewhat) intelligent human my transcript would say otherwise. I know NOW that I'm capable of applying myself and would be able to tackle any obstacle that comes my way, but back then I just wasn't interested.







jrannis said:


> Sounds like the OP might be a pretty squared away guy to get that far in the hiring process.
> They did toss his due to his driving record. With that said, they need to find a way to exclude people from the pack. They used his driving record on him. It would be something about everyone except the person actually hired.
> Don't let it get you down.
> With that said, if you have an opportunity to get an education in the engineering field and can actually become a PE, that would be quite a door opener.
> ...


Thanks, yeah I figure it's for a reason. Maybe I would have died in that place from hydrogen sulfide exposure, or an explosion, or fell to my death (prerequisite is to be able to climb 250 feet in height), or die from lung cancer at 50. I'm trying to justify a reason why this happened, makes me feel slightly better. They're extremely picky for good measure, I wouldn't want to work next to someone who was incapable of being "safe" at an oil refinery, you're basically working on a bomb that could explode at any time all day long. Engineering might be the way I go, it's getting tough now with being laid off from work (was a life support technician), but if I can float myself for the next few years I know it will pay off. From my experience with all the interviews I've had I'd say I'm very well prepared. 





chicken steve said:


> Ironic that a contingent of the oilocracy, the most clandestine influence in world politics, should wish their hires squeaky clean.....
> 
> ~CS~


Of course, that's just my understanding of how world works at this point. Might not be fair, but it is what it is.


----------



## pflope (Jun 25, 2014)

Any non-union guys on here that own their own business? Do you keep busy with small residential stuff? And is the potential to make over six figures doing your own thing? I know money isn't everything and I've ran my own small construction business for awhile and like the idea of the freedom, but if I had to choose money or freedom, right now it's money.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Just go apply for a job at a large union contractor,as an electrician,laborer,janitor,driver,anything,etc,just get hired. While there,learn everything you can,take some electrical courses at the vo-tech and let everybody know about it. Keep a perfect attendance,do whatever they ask,no comment,maintain a good attitude and then let the owner know that you would like to join the union. Big contractors can get you aboard!


----------



## wy2ak (Apr 28, 2011)

I can't offer much in they way of what to do but I was in your same boat at one time of my life. I liked to party a little too much but luckily for me most of the bad happened before I turned 18. Your past can, and will come back to haunt you. Clean driving records and good credit are two of the most important things you can have these days....

Good luck and I'm sure you'll do fine in whatever path you decide to follow.


----------



## eastbound310 (6 mo ago)

pflope said:


> New here, not exactly sure if this post belongs in this area, if not maybe a moderator can move it appropriately. I have spent the past few years of my life trying to establish myself at a company in a field that offered a great future. I wanted room to advance with hard work and knowledge. I live in New Jersey and was finally hired after 2 years of testing and interviews at the Phillips 66 Refinery in Linden, NJ. Their hiring process is unlike any other I've dealt with. From what I've been told (by their human resources) they accept 2500 applicants and hire a class of about 25-40. Anyway, only 100 applicants make it to the interview through their weed-out process with the testing. Each time I've applied I have made it to the interview stage. After waiting approximately 90 days I was finally offered a position on the Maintenance Crafts team and planned to work in the instrumentation department. Starting salary is great, at $28.75 and in two years I'd be upwards of $37.00 (total package is much more). Got through the hair drug test, blood test, urine test, full physical, and background check. Unfortunately my driving record was flagged by the company doing the background check (HireRight). I have 2 at fault accidents on my record, 2 careless driving tickets, and a few other minor tickets in the past 5 years. At this point I have I don't have a single point and haven't had an accident or moving violation in over two years, but however it proved to be the nail in the coffin for my situation and my offer was retracted. Feels like total crap to lose out on a $100k career because of some stupid decisions I made while driving when I first received my license (currently 23). Anyway, moping around is over and it's time to move on. Enrolled in college for the summer semester and am going to pursue a PE or EE degree if I can't find a decent company to work for in the near future. I have considered becoming an electrician because I enjoy the work and think that there is a promising future in it for someone with the right attitude. However, I don't want to go through this whole issue again with big corporate HR's, my driving record isn't THAT bad. I shouldn't have lost the job over it. So, is it difficult to become an apprentice in NJ in the locals? I'm in central NJ so I believe I'd be in Local 164's territory. I'm going to apply at the beginning of July just for the hell of it anyway, but wanted some input from anyone who might be able to guide my decision or have some insight. Also, is possible for someone like me (non-union) to get hired at a union shop without going through the local initially, or would it be possible to work for a non-union contractor and then get my license and then join the union? Would I start as an apprentice or a journeyman then? I don't know what the best route would be. I am really motivated to find a career in this industry, it's just difficult to get started. I'm not easily discouraged though, so I'll keep pressing on no matter what. Thanks in advance everyone.


 Was it the maintenance craft test you took? If so what was on the test? I’m taking it Friday?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

eastbound310 said:


> Was it the maintenance craft test you took? If so what was on the test? I’m taking it Friday?


June 2014


----------

